# Name of these rims please



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

I wanna do a search for these and see how they look on other mk2's but not sure of the name










_Modified by python99 at 10:40 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: Name of these rims please (python99)*

pretty hard to name that wheel its some what generic alot of compnays made a wheel like that years back.. my brother had a set very simular if not that exact wheel and the name was some off the wall no name company.. i cant really remember it was about 6 years back..


----------



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Name of these rims please (python99)*

bump


----------



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Name of these rims please (python99)*

bump


----------



## 8v92jettaGL (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Name of these rims please (python99)*

Those look like Borbet Type LS. For an aftermarket rim I think they look pretty good on a MK2; I had considered getting them for my '92 Jetta before I got a set of BBS's off a '91 GLI. You can get them at Tirerack, check the link below...








http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Brand


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Name of these rims please (8v92jettaGL)*









(four lug, naturally)
http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?...l.jpg 
15x6.5" ET 35 @ $ 105
16x7" ET 38 @ $ 126
17x7" ET 38 @ $ 147
_Modified by [email protected] at 4:33 PM 8-11-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:33 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

they may be borbet knockoffs. dont think borbet makes mulit lug fitments.


----------



## Y2KS4 (Mar 27, 2009)

They look like OZ Gran Turismo rims.....That's just my take.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Name of these rims please (python99)*

ALT-159








Also known as Raptors and Speedline (not to be confused with Speedline Corse UK).
Early ones came with a carbon fiber look center cap, and silver ALT logo.
Same for the Raptors, but the Raptor logo was a black background and Red/gold Raptor word.
The one above would suggest its from 2000 onward, the center cap is chrome and tapered like the newer ALT center caps.
I had a set in 17x7 ET 40 with 205/40/17 wheels back in '97 to '00. 
These wheels are currently on my wifes '91 Integra, since I had done a VR6 swap onto my '85 Jetta back in 2000.
I went with the plus suspension and Audi TT 6 spoke wheels.


----------



## Pillow (Feb 9, 2004)

Perhaps TSW Mallory wheels?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Pillow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pillow* »_Perhaps TSW Mallory wheels?


Nope!









Enlarged wheel from above pic.








ALT-159


----------



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Eric D)*

THanks guys


----------

